
Wasted $250 a month over the last 5 months This is how I fixed it - kingalandydy
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6422117696980258816
======
kingalandydy
I’ve wasted $250 a month in SaaS costs in the last 5 months! This is how I
fixed it.

Hey guys, I’m King an undergrad from Stanford. Over the last couple of years,
I’ve been running multiple startups and an outsourcing dev shop based in the
Philippines. I’ve been repeatedly fucked by bloating SaaS expenses —
especially when it comes to old projects (with server and domain allocation)
or old employees who have transitioned out (but are still on Adobe / Sketch /
etc ). With multiple personal credit cards of co-founders used on different
line items, it gets hard to reimburse each other. It gets worse when handling
multiple projects! So… Fuck SaaS!

Not that we hate SaaS products, we actually love them a lot! That’s why we use
them all the time. Over the weekend, me and my buddy, Jig, who was a PM for
Growth at a Y-Combinator Start up, hacked together an enterprise subscription
manager to identify unused subscriptions, organize expenditure, and save your
runway!

We’re running the beta right now and if you’d like to save money now, comment
“Fuck SaaS! with your e-mail and country!”

